# New additions.....



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Found this guy at petland in Orlando he was in a whiskey jar so I had no choice.
I got him and a female betta that was looking sad. Just redid my 20l so Im waiting for it to cycle then he will be in his new home.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

aww he is a pretty boy!


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics of him when he get's his new home!!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## dante322 (Jan 15, 2012)

pretty cool. I like how the purple transitions to black on his head.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you all, he was listed as a dragon scale. I have the tank seeded with water from the 55 as well as filter media and it is a dirt tank planted with around 8 least killi's in there to help so im hoping it will be ready quickly for him.


----------

